# G-baby #2



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Baby Sven Monroe was born today f i n a l l y! 8lbs 4 oz. Mom & baby healthy & exhausted! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so thrilled for Lina, Jason, you and Dwight. :chili::chili: So he certainly got the Swedish name. Now you have the old Swede and the young one!! I'm so happy that the baby and his mom are healthy and I know she's happy to finally give that boy the boot.  Boy this sure was a waiting game!! Sorry we didn't get to get together this go around but hopefully next time. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Happy everything went well. Enjoy lots of snuggle time. There is nothing better in the world than holding a newborn baby


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats - I am so glad everything went so well. How long do they stay in the hospital?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to all! So glad all went well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL!!

DD had a stress test Thurs that showed an issue w/Sven so she had to go back Fri. was admitted & has been there since--along w/the dad. We have not seen the baby yet---hopefully tomorrow! Both sets of g-parents are here---we are sharing an airb&b in Sunderland---enjoying each other's company, working through a "honey do list" they left for us & waiting, waiting, waiting. 
Sue & I wanted to meet up but that baby just would not cooperate! Nevermind, we will be back!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Patricia & Luna! I am holding you close in my heart!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer: THANK YOU LORD, I have been praying for this day, CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA :wub:! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I am so happy all are fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are going to meet him this aft! She won't be released today---still not sure why as details have been sketchy. We saw a photo of her w/baby (both were very red in the face) & one w/Dad, which looked more normal. Dad said Mom was exhausted but not much other news. We have been careful to allow them time to bond & not ask so many questions.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy for all of you. Hopefully mommy, baby and the rest of the family are doing well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a hard labor---actually from Fri. mid morning until Sun. mid-day! They were monitoring babys heart the entire time off & on so she had to stay in hospital. She was exhausted by the time baby came, but everyone is still at hospital & recovering. All is well. We met baby yesterday & had some good bonding time together & are hopeful she may be able to come home today. They live on 3 levels so she will need some help---glad we are still here for another week w/his parents.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> It was a hard labor---actually from Fri. mid morning until Sun. mid-day! They were monitoring babys heart the entire time off & on so she had to stay in hospital. She was exhausted by the time baby came, but everyone is still at hospital & recovering. All is well. We met baby yesterday & had some good bonding time together & are hopeful she may be able to come home today. They live on 3 levels so she will need some help---glad we are still here for another week w/his parents.


Sandi, first of all, congratulations to Lina, Jason, and you and Dwight.! I am so happy that you and Dwight can be there with your new grandson, Sven and family. 

Wow ... no wonder Lina is exhausted. It's good to know she and the baby are in the hospital a little longer 
to help with recovery.

And, that you are there to help when Lina and the baby come home. 

I am sitting here, once again, wondering how you have the energy to do so much! I don't think I know anyone else who travels so much ... and, yet packs so much into every trip! You are amazing!

I cannot wait to see pictures of you with your precious new grandson, Sven. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you sweet Marie---I am "forbidden" for the moment to post pictures.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mom & Dad want to post first & I respect that. It seems w/g-children I am always asking permission & waiting. He has Lina's hair color from when she was born---strawberry blond, is presently a cone-head from the birth trauma & is a big baby at 8.4 birth now down to more like 8.
They are coming home this aft so I need to fly for now as I am making dinner & watching him while they rest this aft.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I am thrilled for all of you, I bet there won't be much sleeping :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats! I’m glad everyone is doing well and they are home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So Lina said we can share w/our friends---just not on FB! :HistericalSmiley:

So this will be my one & only (at least until they go public) to my dear SM family! He has strawberry blond hair & white eyebrows---so he will probably lose the hair & it will come back blond, like his mommy. He does have lots of hair in the back but you can't see it in this photo.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> So Lina said we can share w/our friends---just not on FB! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> So this will be my one & only (at least until they go public) to my dear SM family! He has strawberry blond hair & white eyebrows---so he will probably lose the hair & it will come back blond, like his mommy. He does have lots of hair in the back but you can't see it in this photo.


What a beautiful photo of Sven with his joyful looking grandparents. Sandi, you look great. And, so does Dwight. Sven looks like such a sweet little bundle of joy! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::tender: look at your face grammie:wub: you look as proud as can be, he looks so little in Dwight's strong arms.
Please let Lina and Jason I wish them God's blessing, there is nothing on earth more special then a new life, God's little miracle. 

Can't wait to see more pictures :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marie & Paula!
I never dreamed I would get a 2nd grandchild so we really are on :cloud9:

I feel younger & just want to hold him as much as I can & tell him stories. His parents will be great parents too---both calm & loving. I am just so, so thankful that all went as well as it did. I know it wasn't easy & hopefully if there is a next time it will be easier than this one was. If this is "one & done" then we are ok w/that too. 
Lisi is crazy w/excitement---she wants the baby. She seems to think it belongs to her. :wub:
Kitzi likes him but is only mildly interested.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What fantastic pictures - it is so nice to see people gleeming with joy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So today I changed my ticket----am sending Swede home w/the 2 pups & staying just a few more beautiful days here! I kinda like this part of the world! Our weather has been cold but amazingly clear & sunny. Baby is still getting used to life at home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a wonderful picture of the new baby and proud grandma and grandpa!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet your loving every minute. 
I can't wait to see new pictures (hint, hint)!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, the kids went public on social media today so I can share a few more recents of our sweet boy--

Everyone except me leaves early AM tomorrow to return to the real world. I am too busy :cloud9: kissing that sweet little head. I already miss the pups & hopefully D wll manage to get them home safely. I think they will be glad to be in their own surroundings---it has been stressful for them & for me. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender: Sandi look at sweet baby Sven:heart:: he is such a pretty baby, I'm so happy you are able to have some extra time with him and your daughter, I remember when Cooper, Charity's oldest son was born I spent 2 weeks helping her, Cooper is now 19 and in college, time goes by so fast, enjoy every moment your making wonderful memories you will always cherish 

I love all the pictures, everyone looks so happy, nothing more special then welcoming a precious gift from God into the world


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh, how sweet. Love the pictures of that precious baby boy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, what great pictures. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone Sandi, how exciting to have a new baby in family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Brenda! He is a sweet-heart! I am spending a few extra days here w/him, my DD & SIL---Dwt. went home early Wed. w/the pups & seems to be doing pretty well w/them, although Kitzi's flip is in his eyes! :HistericalSmiley: This morning he sent this photo: (Kitzel looks huge on this photo & Lisi tiny---they are different sizes but not this much different)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Brenda! He is a sweet-heart! I am spending a few extra days here w/him, my DD & SIL---Dwt. went home early Wed. w/the pups & seems to be doing pretty well w/them, although Kitzi's flip is in his eyes! :HistericalSmiley: This morning he sent this photo: (Kitzel looks huge on this photo & Lisi tiny---they are different sizes but not this much different)



Oh my goodness Sandi Kitzel and Lisi are seriously so adorable, Dwight is doing a amazing job caring for them, Kitzel probably is wondering why he isn't able to see:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tomorrow early AM I head home. Sven is 2 wks old now & developing into a little charmer. A last photo from today (almost a smile):wub::


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sand, Sven is so adorable. Something tells me that leaving him is going to cause you to shed a few tears.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't believe he's 2 weeks old:w00t: where has time gone. 
Sandi he is a really pretty baby:wub:
I miss those years, he will grow fast, I am with Kathy, you are going to miss him, but what memories you have to hold close to your heart 
Safe travels tomorrow :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy & Paula---yes, he is a sweetheart! He reminds me of my DD at that age right down to the color of the hair! He is really good like she was too!
I will miss him & I don't know when I will see him again. It was such a joy to spend these last 3 weeks here & all of the excitment as we waited together w/the other parents for him to arrive! 
It was just hard because of Lisi wanting so badly to get to him---she would not take no for an answer so we had to alternate staying home w/her & Kitzi (he was NO problem but I could not leave her home alone) or leave them together (which we had to do a few times). Then Dwt. took them back & I have missed them so much! They will come to the airport w/him tomorrow to pick me up. I can't wait to see them!
Sven is in good hands---his parents continue to amaze me as they work together to parent him in a very intentional way. It has been very bonding to be here & I am thankful this was possible.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that precious picture of Baby Sven!! He sure is one beautiful Baby Sandi and I am sure that you will miss him as well as his Mommy & Daddy. Safe travels back to Texas and I know that Lisi and Kitzi will be happy that you will be back home again. Those three weeks surely went fast, didn't they??


----------

